
Snowflake more than doubles in market debut, largest ever software IPO - thesis
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/16/snowflake-snow-opening-trading-on-the-nyse.html
======
erentz
Currently the price/sales ratio is at 170.

------
kwillets
The question is why. It doesn't seem to have anything to offer in performance
or price/performance vs. even mediocre products such as Redshift. Am I missing
something?

~~~
nserrino
Have you used both? I used to use Snowflake at a former company. Snowflake has
top class support for semi-structured data, for example. I found it really
easy to use and highly flexible/featured compared to Redshift.

~~~
kwillets
No, I haven't. I mainly work with Vertica and did some troubleshooting on a
Redshift cluster. I've mainly read comparisons of performance and price/perf
vs. those platforms.

Reading through their docs their semi-structured data support is similar to
Vertica's flex tables. It's a handy feature, but not critical IME.

